# Désactiver message MdP iCloud



## Pinsonmimi (9 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

depuis la dernière mise à jour de l'ios, à chaque fois que j'ouvre mon ipad mini j'ai un message de demande de mot de passe pour la connexion à iCloud.
Il ne reconnait pas le mot de passe que je lui donne et je dois cliquer sur "annuler"

Si je clique sur déconnexion dans les réglages j'ai un message comme quoi toutes les données de l'icloud de mon ipad seront effacées...

Que faire ?


----------



## Nico1971 (9 Novembre 2014)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> depuis la dernière mise à jour de l'ios, à chaque fois que j'ouvre mon ipad mini j'ai un message de demande de mot de passe pour la connexion à iCloud.
> Il ne reconnait pas le mot de passe que je lui donne et je dois cliquer sur "annuler"
> ...



Bonjour as tu essayé de te connecter à iCloud depuis un Mac ou un PC sur iCloud.com? Cela te permettra de vérifier la nature de ton MDP.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (9 Novembre 2014)

le problème c'est que je ne veux pas de compte iCloud ça ne m'intéresse pas, si je fais "déconnceter" ça va m'effacer quoi puisque je ne l'utilise pas ? 

et pourquoi j'ai ce message maintenant et je ne l'avais pas avant la dernière màj ?


----------



## adixya (9 Novembre 2014)

Si ça ne t'intéresse pas d'utiliser iCloud, tu peux désactiver, ça va effacer des données iCloud que tu n'utiliseras pas de toute façon.

Ça peut être des sauvegardes, des contacts, des documents, des flux de photos, des données d'application...


----------



## Pinsonmimi (9 Novembre 2014)

Merci beaucoup, je vais le désactiver


----------



## sergegei (17 Novembre 2014)

adixya a dit:


> Si ça ne t'intéresse pas d'utiliser iCloud, tu peux désactiver, ça va effacer des données iCloud que tu n'utiliseras pas de toute façon.
> 
> Ça peut être des sauvegardes, des contacts, des documents, des flux de photos, des données d'application...



Help, j'ai les memes symptomes, mais moi j'utilise Icloud. Comment faire?


----------

